# Passat 3C RCD-310 -> RNS-315 retrofit. Coding challenges



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello there, 

First thanks to the forum people - I've found many good tips here. Thanks also to Ross Tech for fast and friendly service sending me the cable all the way up here! 

The car: Passat 2009 2.0 TDI Highline, R-Line, DSG. It has the white MFD but the older MFSW (with 4 round buttons on both sides), OPS, MDI, no (separate) Bluetooth module... 

So I installed the RNS-315 (3c0035279, H05, 0010) which was easy. Ticked Navi in 07 CAN Gateway, coded relevant details in 37 Navigator. Installed microphone and GPS antenna. 

All the media parts work ok, navigation works, Bluetooth as hands free and music streaming works. Radio display is shown on the MFD as well as navigation info. 

Challenges: 
The left side buttons on the steering wheel do no work. Arrows on the right side can be used to change radio channel or audio track. 
Phone information does not show on MFD. 
Climatronic info does not show on RNS-315 display. 

Specific coding problems: 
37 Navigation, Byte 10, Bit 7 "SDS disable/blocked" can not be selected. -> Error 31, Out of range. 
Park/Steering Assist, Byte 1, Bit 7, "Mute function active" can not be un selected. -> Error 31, Out of range. 


I wonder if I must have a separate BT-module to solve some of the problems. 
On the other hand it seerms that not all the details can be coded in RNS-315 which can be coded in RNS-51x. 

Best regards, 

Tuomas 


Scans: 
Wednesday,08,August,2012,10:23:40:34786 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 37: Navigation 
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 035 279 
Component and/or Version: RNS315 H05 0010 
Software Coding: 000004110400000000010000 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00241 
VCID: E0C51D30FB58029 

Advanced Identification/FAZIT 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8366894 
Identification: YD5-001 
Date: 04.01.11 
Manufacturer number: 0001 
Test stand number: 0291 
Flash Status 
Software 
BAP: 00.2F.01 
CAN: 01.02.00 
Theft prot.: 01.02.14 
ISO15765: 00.00.01 
Misc. 
Hardware number: 3C0 035 279 
Workshop System Name: J794 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWEUV1UDS 
ASAM Dataset Revision: A01005 
VCDS Info: 
Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb 
ROD: EV_RNS315VWEUV1UDS_VW46.rod 




VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 

Wednesday,08,August,2012,15:56:32:34786 

Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 
56 62 72 

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ9E121578 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 QD HW: 03L 907 309 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 6209 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000078 
Shop #: WSC 14200 205 82391 
VCID: 77F7D66C06D6651 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1978 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000811130225 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551 
VCID: D1A3C8F448F29B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 T HW: 3C0 614 109 T 
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0013 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795102130 
Coding: 0000277 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2F672E0CBE066D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 DK HW: 3C0 907 044 DK 
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 133 0909 
Revision: 00133024 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 6DDBF404748ADF1 

1 Fault Found: 
00402 - Auxiliary Air Heater Element (Z35) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 83 
Mileage: 76862 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2099.14.29 
Time: 15:54:14 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009407828 
Coding: EE0A9E0700041A00470A00000F000000800B59435C000120000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345 
VCID: 336F227C522E491 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 201108 004 0206 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB 
Component: RLS 130309 054 0402 
Coding: 00208936 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

2 Faults Found: 
00483 - Control Module for Auxiliary Air Heater 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 6 
Reset counter: 83 
Mileage: 76856 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 12.00 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 83 
Mileage: 76856 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 12.05 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 L HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0021 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 06530903900295 
Coding: 100106 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 448D71A0C780FE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J 
Component: J234__005 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2P4SLB4Q 
Coding: 0012341 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 448D71A00780FE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AC HW: 3C0 953 549 AC 
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C9953507CN 
Coding: 0001112 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 6DDBF404748ADF1 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0030 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 T HW: 3C0 920 871 T 
Component: KOMBI H05 0110 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 170F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 12345 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 356B1C64945A571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No: 5K0 963 271 C 
Component: Standheizer 050 2606 
Revision: 00050000 Serial number: 09021535000000 
Coding: 0001012 
Shop #: WSC 10600 205 84131 
VCID: 2F672E0CBE066D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 L HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3300P093100751 
Coding: FDA17F06400A12002002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345 
VCID: 2A513F1885E4089 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR 
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 7AF1CF5835C4789 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G 
Component: ELV 027 0380 
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667370066 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2649CB2851FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 279 HW: 3C0 035 279 
Component: RNS315 H05 0010 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8366894 
Coding: 000604110400000000010000 
Shop #: WSC 00241 211 19492 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWEUV1UDS A01005 
VCID: E0C51D30FB58029 

1 Fault Found: 
1048628 - Right Rear Audio Signal Output 
B1107 F0 [009] - Short Circuit Between Poles 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 83 
Mileage: 76862 km 
Date: 2035.14.29 
Time: 15:56:47 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1517 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000504898202 
Coding: 0000245 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 6FE7EE0C7E862D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 J HW: 5N1 909 148 F 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.083 0502 
Revision: 1AH02254 Serial number: 00090270049402 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 397310547042B31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0091020051030E763400941570084F0B607801 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 7AF1CF5835C4789 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1517 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000663898128 
Coding: 0000244 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 70E5ED7063B8329 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 A HW: 3C8 907 801 B 
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-10498 0003 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000019193 
Coding: 0000057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2855C5109BE83A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0136 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2311169 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 346D216057204E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000035 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000035 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AB HW: 1K0 959 795 L 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0307 
Revision: 41004101 Serial number: 00000000835867 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 70E5ED7063B8329 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AB HW: 1K0 959 794 L 
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 0307 
Revision: 41004101 Serial number: 00000000841151 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 71E3E87468B23B1 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, the faults generated by the dealer installed aux-heater are next on my to-do list...


----------



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

Tried the "developer mode" on RNS-315 -> no help. 

I guess I just need to wait and hope for a new version of VCDS with added functionalities for RNS-315  

I have no idea what kind of car donated the device - got it fron Ebay... Might as well ask the seller. 

Tuomas


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Few options. Your car have White MFD but all controlers on the board are old. So that is why you have 4 buttons MFSW. I will focuns on the 8 buttons MFSW + control module belowe, and this should fix your problem. 
RNS 510 is much much better. It can be reprograme, edit SW, etc. other younger borthers are not.


----------



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Spaceman, 

Yep, I know the 510 would have been easier but I decided to save few (quite many actually) Euros with the little brother. When I was searching for a navi the 
prices for 315 were ~50% lower. And in addition I should have bought a separate BT-module. 

I had a 315 in my previous car (factory installed) and I was happy with it. 
The current setup is "good-enough" but I still want to try to make it better - with the help from vwirtual friends @ VWvortex  

BTW would updating the steering wheel controller require swapping a newer steering wheel? 


Tuomas


----------



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not able to find a solution using VCDS...

I hope someone with RNS-31X and the 8-button MFSW could share their 37 Navigation coding.
Coding in my system: 000604110400000000010000

I think (/hope) these two settings - which can not be changed - are causing the problem:
37 Navigation, Byte 10, Bit 7 "SDS disable/blocked" can not be selected. -> Error 31, Out of range.
Park/Steering Assist, Byte 1, Bit 7, "Mute function active" can not be un selected. -> Error 31, Out of range. 

Tuomas


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The RNS315 uses BAP to communicate with the instrument cluster and is awaiting the same type of communication from your climatronic unit. In opposite to the RNS510 the RNS310/RNS315 does not support being switched between DDP and BAP deeming it incompatible to cars prior to MY 2010 (some exceptions apply). In addition the climatronic module you have does not even support an external display, so even with a DDP device that generally supports this you will not see anything. As for the steering wheel buttons, similar problem.

My suggestion, get a RNS510 instead and find somebody who takes the RNS315 off your hands.


----------



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Theresias,

I agree with you wtr the climatronic and that is not really a big deal. But I am not giving up with the steering wheel buttons yet because the up/down arrows on the right side of the wheel can be used to contol the RNS315 for changing track, radio station etc. 

I think I've seen MY 2009 Passats with RNS310. Just need to get the coding from one.

-Tuomas


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

You may indeed have seen those, but not with a control module as you have installed it... This is not a coding problem... People have been there, people have made the same wrong assumptions as you have, people have finally realized they were wrong. Feel free to search the forums, you are not the first one and not the last one trying this...


----------



## 3xVW (Aug 8, 2012)

The fact that the rns315 does get some inputs from the steering wheel but not all bothers me.


----------

